# Drinking Fleet in Preparation for Colonoscopy



## JenS

I hate the Fleet stuff--nasty! Any tips on getting it down fast??? What should I mix it with??


----------



## Vikki-Lou

have you had it before?


----------



## ibssean

Just had a colonoscopy two weeks ago and managed the fleet no problem here's what I did on the recommendation of the GI doc.Take one gravel tablet an hour before you are going to drink the fleet.The first one I mixed with 150 ml apple juice and 150 ml of water. Down the whole thing, don't stop and shove a piece of lemon in your mouth the minute you finish drinking. Get the lemon in there right away so the next swallowing reflex is lemon and then drink some water....no problem.The one in the morning I thought I would get adventurous and try it with Cran/rass juice and the taste wasn't so pleasant but if you get that lemon in your mouth right away you never have to really taste it.Grab a book and catch up on your reading


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Moved to the *Diagnostic Tests* forum.Use the *Hop To* below to jump there.


----------



## bobby5832708

Fleet Phospho-soda! Now there is a taste I will never forget! I just mixed it up according to the directions and drank it down as fast as I could and I didn't gag on it-- almost but not quite. The stuff really works great. About 10 minutes after taking it you get some gurgling in your gut and then -- BLAM!! -- you're system will be flushed out. Keep some preparation-H hemorroid (sp?) cream handy to wipe on your bottom. After about the 18th 'flush' your butt will be sore! Wiping the cream on will reduce the discomfort. Good luck and keep smiling!


----------



## Nicol

There is a new way to use Fleet's oral prep, phospho soda. Rather than do the OLD way of dumping 45 mils of the junk into half a glass of water , their new idea is to only put 15 mils in an 8 oz glass of Sprite or Seven-up. Do that 3 times in 20 minutes, to get it all down. SURPRIZE ,,,,, IT Works ,, ,, MUCH easier to tolerate, as it's not so salty and YUCK this way.


----------



## vikee

Iï¿½ve compiled this information from posts made in the past about Colonoscopy Preparation.I Quote, ï¿½I have posted this prep many times in the past because I think it is bound to be the easiest. It was originally suggested to me by a long time board poster but my Gastro doc also endorsed it as effective and thorough when done correctly. I begin four or five days prior to the test by taking in a lighter food intake. Increase liquids and no hard or slow to digest foods. Three days before the test I take two Dulcolax tablets at 10 PM. The next morning you begin an even lighter intake of food. You take two more Dulcolax at 10 AM. Two more at 4 PM. Take in as many liquids as you can (any clear liquids are fine). Nothing by mouth after midnight. the test is usually scheduled quite early the following morning. Thats it..no more or less. All squeeky clean with no horrible #### to drink. I think the modified diet has a lot to do with the effectiveness.ï¿½Other Peoplerink white Grapefruit juice it is a clear liquid and tastes good.The Fleet Soda is easier to drink than the Golytely or Nulytley since you don't need to drink as much yucky stuff. Calcium Citrate:One person found a Doctor that did not require drinking a gallon of that awful Golytley stuff. They were required to follow a 24 hour clear liquid diet the day before the procedure, and drank 2 -10 oz bottles of calcium citrate and took 4 Ducolax tabs. This cleaned them out.Fleet Phospho-Soda:You can mix it with sugary water, since you can only drink clear liquids. For drinking the Fleet Soda plugging your nose helps. The smell of this one will stay with you forever. It is easy to swallow if you canï¿½t smell it. Plug your nose with cotton so you can't smell anything.. That really helps not tasting the junk. Suck on lemon wedges to get the taste of the stuff out of your mouth as soon as you are finished drinking. This works well.Someone said they were told to take 1 - 1/2 of a Gravol right after drinking the Phospho-soda and it worked so they were not nauseous. Gravol is some anti nausea pill.Some people are also told to use Ducolax Laxatives with the Fleet Soda.Golytely:The difference between Golytley and Nulytley is the amount of salts. The Nulytley has 52% less which might make it somewhat more palatable.Some people have trouble drinking all that liquid so fast every 15 to 20 minutes. One person said a Doc let her start drinking at noon the day before and drink it more slowly....a glassful every 45 minutes. Some say every 30 minutes.If you go on a liquid diet for days before the prep you wouldn't have to drink all the Golytely and yet would run clear fluid and/or mucous. The longer a liquid diet the faster you run clear with this stuff.It has been said if the Diarrhea from all the stuff starts to run clear you can stop drinking the Golytely. Some people have run clear after consuming half a gallon of Golytely. If it is very cold that is said to help. Having your nose plugged and sucking on a lemon wedge might help alsther advice was to rinse out your mouth with Sprite (or 7 Up) after each drink, then spit it out. That helped a lot and stopped the gagging. Do not swallow the Sprite, just rinse out your mouth with it. It made the whole prep a lot more bearable. Hope some of this helps.See this site:Colonoscopy etc.







Vikee


----------



## metoo

Has anyone found that taking all these preps cause a lot of pain. I have major pain 24/7 and whatever goes in or comes out of my colon causes a lot of pain.These preps all seem to contain salt, has anyone found them to cause a lot of pain? Do you experience cramping before you go?I was told to go on a liquid diet 24 hours before the prep which makes the cleanout easier and quicker. The problem is having to drink so much liquid with all this stuff when one is so bloated and full of gas. I am glad to hear that it does work quickly though, that really helps, however I'm really concerned about the pain. Has anyone experienced this problem? I would imagine to feel very weak and drained after this cleanout ... has anyone passed out from it? I have major constipation, can one take any of these preps in smaller quantities on a daily basis, or would one become dependent on it?? At the moment I am on very irritant laxatives and trying to get off them. Surely anything would be better than those real harsh irritant laxatives like senna, besides, they've stopped working for me anyway.







I think they have caused so much damage, that's why I will be having the colonoscopy, but i'm so frightened about going through the prep because having bm's are so painful and drinking water is real difficult. Any suggestions or advise??


----------

